# Kitless Tap & Die



## dgelnett (Oct 24, 2011)

When using tap & die it looks like most people only create a kitless pen with PR and not wood. Is it posible to thread wood with tap & die? I tried some ebony but did not work out, although I am new at trying to use tap & dies and only have a cheap set.

to practices what is a cheap material I can use before using a pen blank?

Thanks


----------



## mredburn (Oct 24, 2011)

I believe that Texatdurango has posted a link to clear acrilic rod for practice pieces. Yes its possible to thread wood. I have several threads on wooden pens if you search under my name. You will just have to do some searching but they are out there.


----------



## mredburn (Oct 24, 2011)

Heres the first link
"As far as material to *practice* on, I would suggest visiting US Plastics http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/ite...4128&catid=440 and buying some of their clear *acrylic* rod".

Link to simple wooden pens
http://www.penturners.org/forum/sea...nfo=1&photoplog_searchquery=simple+wooden+pen


----------



## dgelnett (Oct 24, 2011)

mredburn said:


> Heres the first link
> "As far as material to *practice* on, I would suggest visiting US Plastics http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/ite...4128&catid=440 and buying some of their clear *acrylic* rod".
> 
> Link to simple wooden pens
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/sea...nfo=1&photoplog_searchquery=simple+wooden+pen


 
Thanks Mike


----------



## rherrell (Oct 25, 2011)

Run the tap through once and then use some thin CA on the tapped threads. Let it harden up and then run the tap through again. You can repeat this process until you're satisfied with the results.


----------



## soligen (Oct 25, 2011)

I would say that PR is a poor choice. I've done it, but other acrylics work much better, sich as Lucite (or any of the PMMA acrylics) or alumilite.


----------



## David M (Oct 25, 2011)

practice for wood wouldnt you use wood? like scrap or dowels . the trick is to get the correct size for the cutter , tap or die. a little ca works wonders after the first cut or before the cut if its soft .  just let it dry befor stating .
David


----------



## soligen (Oct 25, 2011)

Mudpuppie said:


> practice for wood wouldnt you use wood? like scrap or dowels . the trick is to get the correct size for the cutter , tap or die. a little ca works wonders after the first cut or before the cut if its soft . just let it dry befor stating .
> David


 
I would suggest learning on a forgiving acrylic first, such as what George recomends in the thread linked above. I just wanted to point out the PR as referenced in the first post is _not_ a forgiving acrylic for threading. I had tried to learn on PR because I had it on hand and had a few home casts that did not look as good as I had hoped - I wish I would have started on an easier material. Even if you have ugly home cast PR to practice on, I recomend starting with another material.

On wood I have had mixed results. It will be species dependent, but in general the harder woods should work better. I have not entrusted wood threads for the cap (others have), but I have threaded wood to accept a threaded finial (later to be glued in place) with good results.


----------

